# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Gobierno central aparca el Pacto del Agua y la reserva hídrica del Estatuto

## Embalses

ABC

Sin acuerdos, sin compromisos firmes para las grandes infrestructuras que sigue esperando Aragón y con las obras del Pacto del Agua aparcadas de la agenda. Así terminó la comisión bilateral Estado-Aragón celebrada ayer en Madrid, con despliegue de representantes de uno y otro lado, con fotografías oficiales de rigor y declaraciones previas y posteriores. Pero sin acuerdos. Por parte aragonesa, la delegación la encabezó el vicepresidente del Gobierno autónomo, el líder del PAR José Ángel Biel. El lado de la mesa ocupado por la Administración del Estado lo presidía la ministra de Administraciones Públicas, Elena Salgado. Hacía un año que se esperaba esta reunión. El tiempo transcurrido alimentó las expectativas, pero se han truncado. No se cerraron acuerdos respecto a una reivindicación que defiende especialmente el PAR desde el Gobierno autónomo: conseguir que sea la Comunidad la que se encargue de ejecutar las obras del Pacto del Agua, los embalses largamente esperados en esta región. Para ello habría que firmar un convenio con el Estado se ha hecho con las depuradoras de aguas residuales en el Pirineo, la Administración central entregaría el dinero necesario para hacer las obras y el Gobierno regional haría el resto. Gestión de los caudales Biel aprovechó la jornada de ayer para volver a plantear la reivindicación, pero el resultado fue el mismo que hasta ahora. El PSOE con el que ocupa el Gobierno aragonés en coalición pasó de largo. Y lo mismo con la reserva hídrica que reconoce a Aragón el Estatuto de Autonomía que se aprobó tras su reforma y que entró en vigor hace casi dos años. Esa reserva, de 6.550 hectómetros cúbicos, hasta ahora sólo está en el papel, pero Biel reiteró ayer que debe pasar a ser un hecho. Para eso, defiende que dicha reserva la gestione de forma efectiva la Comunidad, pero para ello, a su vez, hace falta tener embalses con los que regular y administrar los caudales en la región. La actitud de los socios del PAR en este asunto chocan con una de las tradicionales piedras angulares del discurso del aragonesismo: el agua y su defensa como recurso esencial del presente y del futuro de Aragón. Pero el Gobierno de Zapatero se resiste a atender la reivindicación, ante la pasiva mirada del PSOE que lidera en Aragón el presidente de la Comunidad, Marcelino Iglesias. Tampoco hubo avances en otras infraestructuras reclamadas, caso de la construcción de la autopista desde Zaragoza a Castellón a través de Alcañiz, el desdoblamiento de la N-II de Fraga a Alfajarín y, entre tanto, que el Ministerio de Fomento pague, al menos en parte, la liberación del peaje de las autopistas que transcurren entre algunas de las localidades afectadas. Autovía A-40 Y sin avances acabó también la reunión para la A-40, la autovía entre Teruel y Cuenca. Esta autovía ha sido descartada por el Gobierno central, tras años de espera, por entender que su impacto ambiental es excesivo. Iglesias dice que el Gobierno central está dispuesto a estudiar un nuevo trazado, pero sin fechas ni más concreción. Ayer tampoco se avanzó en este asunto. A pesar de los escuálidos resultados de la comisión bilateral celebrada en Madrid, Biel no quiso ser totalmente pesimista. A su término, reconoció que no se había producido ningún acuerdo «concreto», pero que sí se había avanzado en la línea de abrir negociaciones. El agua, «trascendental» El vicepresidente aragonés advirtió que no se dan por vencidos en la cuestión del agua. Afirmó que el Gobierno autónomo considera «trascendental» que las obras del Pacto del Agua puedan ser ejecutadas por la Comunidad, con financiación del Estado .

----------

